

Google Voice is now supported on OBi VoIP devices - JoshGlazebrook
http://blog.obihai.com/2014/09/google-voice-and-obihai-update.html

======
torgoguys
This is actually not too new. I have owned one of their devices for quite a
while (a couple of years?) and found this recent press release somewhat
surprising.

I originally bought the device because of its advertised Google Voice support.
It is the only service I have used with the device. Earlier this year they
announced that Google would discontinue XMPP support on May 15 and Google
Voice would stop working. Almost 4 months later there has been no interruption
in service and they are now re-announcing support. Strange...

No complaints from me though!

~~~
jqm
Hmm... that happened to me as well. I went ahead and switched to Phone Power
(Obihai recommended) which was around $40 a year.

Turns out this is one of those times procrastination would have been a good
thing.

------
yougotborked
I think this confirms that "Google Voice is not dead" as many people have
suspected.

------
aftbit
Can I use GV on my softphone yet? Has anyone figured out how this is being
done?

~~~
finnn
You can use it on your Android phone with
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.hangoutsdialer)
\- and I think FreeSWITCH has unofficial/hacky support for it (haven't tried)
which would allow you to use it on like SIP supporting things

